# 2g work tank from the US



## jjcarr (5 Apr 2011)

2g Fluval Spec tank
Paintball CO2, 0.5 bubbles per min
Par38 LED light
ADA Amazonia II soil under sandblast media
Built-in overflow modified with additional mechanical filtration
Shrimp only, Yellow Shrimp, Tiger Shrimp, and CRS




The addition of the LED light made the plants go nuts.  Pearling all day long, have to trim it once every 3 days.


----------



## nayr88 (5 Apr 2011)

Beautiful tank! Have you got any shot of it growing in? also any shot of the whole tank, including light, I'm not familiar with the fluval tank :/ 

How often was you refilling the co2? The paintball gun idea is cool, but I couldn't find any uk based sellers on ebay selling the cannister holders and other bits and kinda lost interest in it. 

Good thread on APC about them though


----------



## jjcarr (6 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Beautiful tank! Have you got any shot of it growing in? also any shot of the whole tank, including light, I'm not familiar with the fluval tank :/
> 
> How often was you refilling the co2? The paintball gun idea is cool, but I couldn't find any uk based sellers on ebay selling the cannister holders and other bits and kinda lost interest in it.
> 
> Good thread on APC about them though



Here's a shot of the original planting:




Don't have any full shots.  Right now I have an articulating desk lamp holding the LED bulb (not the stock one) but the bulb is pretty heavy so I'm looking for a different lamp that can hold it.

This is the bulb I'm using:




Been running about 2 months, haven't had to refill the CO2 yet and the gauge hasn't dropped at all, so it should be good for a couple more months.


----------



## 1stgolf (6 Apr 2011)

What a transformation from when it was planted.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2011)

Luscious growth!  Great work


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2011)

Looks like Staurogyne to me.  It stays around that height, but needs trimming.


----------



## nayr88 (6 Apr 2011)

What a difference,it's always good to see and before shot 

Where did you get the light what's it rated at watts wise, also sorry to keep asking questions any chance of a write up or just some more details the co2 system?

Cheers


----------



## jjcarr (7 Apr 2011)

Yeah, it's Staurogyne sp.  It's staying about that height.  Not a fast growth plant, very nice as a foreground plant.  I'm starting to get runners similar to a grass, so it's popping up all over.  The details on the light are here:
http://americanaquariumproducts.com/LEDLights.html
Scroll down to the Par38 LED bulb.  I should stress that it has a very narrow dispersion.  Ideal for this tank, but I don't think it would work for anything bigger than 8" square.

Not much to say about the CO2 system.  It's a paintball tank attached to this regulator:http://www.amazon.com/Single-Controller-Paint-Ball-Containers/dp/B001XYFPNY
cost about $80usd for the setup w/tank.  It seems they are in short supply lately though.  It doesn't have a needle valve, so it's difficult to adjust, but works fine for this tank.  I added a diffuser and bubble counter and it's been ideal ever since.


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Apr 2011)

Yes very nice indeed, the growth looks very healthy.


----------



## Ekennaj (20 Apr 2011)

looks great, and nice growing plants. And only that led bulb as the lighting. nice


----------



## toadass (28 Apr 2011)

Good lush growth, 
How do you think the stock LED lighting would get on with growth of plants?
I've seen the Spec for sale at my lfs, now i've seen yours it looks like a purchase is on it's way 

Toad


----------



## Themuleous (28 Apr 2011)

Lovely little tank


----------



## jjcarr (6 May 2011)

I don't think you'd be able to grow anything other than low-light plants with the stock light.  I wouldn't bother, plan on upgrading the light.


----------



## Fred Dulley (10 May 2011)

Brilliant tank!


----------



## Ern (12 May 2011)

Hi jjcarr, could you please show how the led bulb is mounted? Quick pic would be ideal. Thanks.


----------



## jjcarr (15 May 2011)

Right now I have it in a standard articulating desk lamp.  However the bulb is too heavy for this setup so I'm looking for an alternative right now.


----------

